# Irish Spring Like



## shutejute (May 7, 2009)

Please can someone help me find a recipe that I read somewhere....it was to make an "Irish Spring" like soap....the fragrance.   I know I saw it but cannot find it now.  I think you have to add some mint, but...other than that...I cannot remember.  Help?  Please?
Shutejute


----------



## zeoplum (May 10, 2009)

You may want to post this over on the Fragrance Forum to get some suggestions there.


----------



## heartsong (May 10, 2009)

*x*

www.fragranceoilfinder.com 

search for irish spring.  there are companies that f/o-also bruut and all the "retro" scents that we grew up with in the '60's and '70's.


----------



## shutejute (May 11, 2009)

*found something*

I have discovered Nature's Garden..candlepro.com.....and they have a FO that is called, Australian Bamboo Grass...and it reminds me of Irish Spring!   Close enough...and it is strong.  Sticks well....  Luv it!
Thanks to those who tried to help.
Shutejute


----------

